# 180 sx



## Mini-Skyline (Sep 12, 2003)

Is it just me or am I having a real hard time finding posts on the 180. And why is it called 180 when it looks almost identical to the 240?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

WTF????

What are you asking


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just to straighten some things out

- true 180sx only exists in japan. there are some in australia, and parts of europe
- it is called the 180sx because when it was first introduced it had ca18 engine in it. nissan likes to some-what describe their engines in the name of thei cars.. for ex.) g35, 350z = 3.5liter engine
- 180sx in usa is called 240sx fastback. it was only available from 91-94. it is called 240sx because it has a ka24 engine

check out the sticky in general 240sx section for more 240 info


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *check out the sticky in general 240sx section for more 240 info *


lol, sometimes I feel like I'm the only newb who has read that sticky before I posted a question....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *in usa is called 240sx fastback. it was only available from 91-94. it is called 240sx because it has a ka24 engine*


then wut car do i drive?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you drive a pinto  i dont think they called the 180sx a 180sx in austrailia or europe, i might be wrong though. in japan, it was made till 98 i believe, because it was one of the best selling and most popular nissan cars.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i bleive in europe its called a 200sx


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the silvias in europe are known as 200sx's and they come with the SR20

I think JDM is the only market where they are known as Silvias

but I may be wrong


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

And throw this one in... the s14 and s15 are called 200sx in Australia not 240sx or Silvia. 
We didnt get the RPS13, but we can import the japanese ones (180sx). 
We got the s12 though - it was called a Gazelle
Damn you nissan naming conventions!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Damn you nissan naming conventions! *


i agree..


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

im confused to many names!!!!


----------

